# Alpenstrasse



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Previous mention of this route and the fact that I have done it only once 20 years ago on a motorbike has given me the yen to have a go in the truck.
I found this informative site:-
(http://www.picnixgallery.co.uk/The German Alpine Road.pdf)

He does mention very narrow roads and privately owned roads. 
Can anyone advise the best route for a van, also are we likely to encounter problems in September, weather etc.

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve;

Discussed recently if it helps.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-50539.html

pete


----------

